# The Strange Money Trees of England



## Dalia (Jun 27, 2017)

The existence of coin trees, or money trees, in Great Britain is not entirely mysterious. Obviously, people are responsible for hammering coins and other forms of currency into downed trees all over the country. The real mystery is why they do it. Some believe that the tradition is done for good luck, while others assert that Britain’s coin trees may have something to do with a fertility ritual, whereby the amount of coins hammered in corresponds to the amount of children a couple has.

Whatever the explanation, these “wishing trees” have a habit of springing up almost overnight. In one instance, after a tree fell in the Welsh village of Portmeirion in 2007, a small army of 2p coins appeared. By 2011, seven trees in the area had received similar treatment. Other trees in places like Gwynedd and the far-flung villages of Scotland seem to highlight the fact that “wishing trees” are part of a shared British folklore





















The Strange Money Trees of England | Amusing Planet


----------



## Compost (Jun 27, 2017)

The money trees have a compellingly strange reptilian quality.  Not sure it's worth the time and effort to pound coins into a trunk though.  Tossing a coin into a wishing well is quicker.  Then again, what do I know?   I've never done either with my money.  

Thanks for another interesting post, Dalia!


----------



## Dalia (Jun 27, 2017)

Compost said:


> The money trees have a compellingly strange reptilian quality.  Not sure it's worth the time and effort to pound coins into a trunk though.  Tossing a coin into a wishing well is quicker.  Then again, what do I know?   I've never done either with my money.
> 
> Thanks for another interesting post, Dalia!


My pleasure compost ... True normally we send the money in a well. But England has a particular culture, I love England for her tradition and her mysteries.


----------



## malnila (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the OP. I never heard of money trees either but also glad to hear they are "downed" trees, not living trees. BTW - LOL - I wouldn't call this paranormal, just a tad bit abormal.


----------

